# 6/21/13 Report w/videos and picture



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Rising tide and a full moon. Check out the DFA cam.
http://youtu.be/1JsOYRwgqLM
http://youtu.be/M7PX5X3iX5s
http://youtu.be/HbwDaP6lT-M
http://youtu.be/6I8mzbuqjqA
http://youtu.be/o4IUWS2TY2Y


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

What kind of lights are you running?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

TurtleLA said:


> What kind of lights are you running?


 Four 150W HPS. I actually like Halogens better.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice videos. I enjoyed watching them. Thanks for taking the time to post them.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I actually like Halogens better.


Then you may like the Mh's better.

You get the White Light like the halagons, but the lower amperage draw of the HPS.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Why do you like halogens over hps?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

TurtleLA said:


> Why do you like halogens over hps?


I was running 500W halogens before I got the HPS. I don't like the yellow tint the HPS put out, plus the halogens seemed brighter even though the specs say the 150W HPS should put out more lumen.

@X-shark......do you have a good source for the Mh lights?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

DFA, I have tried the MH, and halogens win hands down,in any stained water. Crystal clear water is a different animal,here the MH's win. I'm with you on the yellow of the HPS, I had an opportunity to ride on a rig with HPS,and I too like my halogens better.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Could you post a daylight pic of your fish box? The one with the light that you rake the fish off in. Please, and thank you.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Could you post a daylight pic of your fish box? The one with the light that you rake the fish off in. Please, and thank you.


 Will take a pic tomorrow and post it. It's not fancy at all.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> Then you may like the Mh's better.
> 
> You get the White Light like the halagons, but the lower amperage draw of the HPS.


I guess everybody sees a little differently. I've ran all of them and it still seems as though the HPS penetrate better in murky water and have less glare in all water conditions. Not trying to start a pissing match, if you can see them better with halos that's what I would be using. The main thing that bothered me about them was the fact that they get so damn hot. Better not screw up and touch one with a barefoot or leg. :cursing::


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> Then you may like the Mh's better.
> 
> You get the White Light like the halagons, but the lower amperage draw of the HPS.


Halos aren't white they're more yellow. Kind of in the middle between mh and hps.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great Job. I was out the same night near wolf bay and didnt see a thing and my water was very clear.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I guess everybody sees a little differently. I've ran all of them and it still seems as though the HPS penetrate better in murky water and have less glare in all water conditions. Not trying to start a pissing match, if you can see them better with halos that's what I would be using. The main thing that bothered me about them was the fact that they get so damn hot. Better not screw up and touch one with a barefoot or leg. :cursing::


 The halos do get hot. One thing I've noticed is the HPS bulbs seem to last longer than the halo bulbs. I probably shouldn't say this, but I'm into second season and haven't had a HPS bulb blow out yet. I would have already went through a half dozen of the halo bulbs. The halo ceramic ends used to crack a bunch too.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Could you post a daylight pic of your fish box? The one with the light that you rake the fish off in. Please, and thank you.


Here's the pic you asked for. Nothing but a cut-out piece of marine plywood screwed onto an old 150 qt cooler. The light is just a cheap stick on LED. The box wedges in just right between my front deck and the livewell/bench seat on my boat so I don't have to strap it down.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That is something I could build. Can't afford one of the fancy aluminum jobs. Thank you.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I like the cooler. Nice and simple to build and don't have to worry about tearing it up.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Watching someone gig them never gets old. Thanks for posting these!


----------

